# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  بهترین کتاب های ریاضی عمومی؟

## kianoush

سلام بهترین کتاب های ریاضی عمومی به زبان فارسی چه کتاب هایی هستند ؟

----------


## Sh_1998

به زبان فارسی؟ :Yahoo (110):  مگه کتاب ریاضی به زبان دیگه ایم داریم؟ :Yahoo (35): 
اگه منظورتون منبع برای ریاضی تجربیه بنظر من خیلی سبز عالیه
موفق باشید :Yahoo (3):

----------


## unlucky

ایشون منظورش کتاب های ترجمه شده از خارج هستن.
منظورش از ریاضی عمومی هم فکر میکنم دروس دانشگاه باشه.  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Tia

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kianoush


سلام بهترین کتاب های ریاضی عمومی به زبان فارسی چه کتاب هایی هستند ؟


سلام
سیلورمن و استورات رو شنیدم
منتهی سیلورمن پیچیده تر
استورات خیلی بهتر هست*

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام بهترین کتاب های ریاضی عمومی به زبان فارسی چه کتاب هایی هستند ؟


فکر کنم این عزیز منظورشون در سطح ریاضی عمومی کنکور تجربی هاست ..... ! ::: به شکل جامع ... خیلی سبز! بهتره ! :::: به شکل خاص گاج بهتره ! :::
.......
ولی اگه همون احیانن دانشگاهی مدنظر هستش و از بروبچ مهندسی (برق مکانیک کامپیوتر .. ) هستی .... دوستان گفتن .... سیلور و استوارت خوفه ... ولی اگه غیر ایناست جزوه معلمت از همشون بهتره  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## kianoush

سلام منظورم از کتاب فارسی کتاب هایی هستند که احیانا توسط نویسنده های خارجی نوشته شدند ولی ترجمه فارسی شون هم وجود داره ...

----------


## kianoush

لینک دانلود فایل پی دی اف ریاضی استوارت ترجمه فارسیش رو کسی نداره ؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> لینک دانلود فایل پی دی اف ریاضی استوارت ترجمه فارسیش رو کسی نداره ؟


به هرکتاب خونه ای بری ... چیزی که زیاده همین کتابه .... !  :Yahoo (4):  :::

----------


## Dr.Naser

لوییس لیتهلد

----------


## abbas1355

منم موافقم لیتهلد عالیه
ما توی دانشگاه همینو خوندیم

----------

